# Filly with swollen vagina?



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry about the title I wasnt sure how to word it.
I JUST bought this 1 and 1/2 year old filly about a week ago.
And I noticed her vagina is swollen towards the bottom. When she urinates its very little and starts then stops and so on. I'm not sure what I should do or whats going on down there. I have a picture to show what I mean about the swelling. I will post it upon request.
Please help. Hopefully I can get this problem solved without a vet.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds to me like she's in heat, and she's "squirting" - their ever so disgusting way of showing off.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Isn't she in with a young colt? or I'm I mistaking her with another filly on the forum?:? Without pics probably would guess yes she is having heat cycles or has been bred. Is she puffy in her udder region?? many youngsters when they first cycle will also get puffy in that region too.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

My first thought was that she's in heat. If you have reason to believe she isn't in heat and it's something else, I would at least call the vet and ask.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> Isn't she in with a young colt? or I'm I mistaking her with another filly on the forum?:? Without pics probably would guess yes she is having heat cycles or has been bred. Is she puffy in her udder region?? many youngsters when they first cycle will also get puffy in that region too.


 
She was in with a colt. The filly you are talking about is my friends horse, she keeps hers at my house. I have taken out the stud colt. He was only in there for 3days but the woman who gave the 3 babies to us had them all together. I dont think she has been bred and I dont think this is her in heat. The stud colt will be getting gelded soon by the way  I heard that many people on here were fussing about that


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> Isn't she in with a young colt? or I'm I mistaking her with another filly on the forum?:? Without pics probably would guess yes she is having heat cycles or has been bred. Is she puffy in her udder region?? many youngsters when they first cycle will also get puffy in that region too.


 

Oh and she is VERY skinny if that has anything to do with it?
she is in the weight gaining process. I have already wormed her as well.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Post the photo. She's probably in heat, but may have a vaginal or uterine infection, which would require veterinary care. And if she is in heat, that probably means that she either already did or is shortly about to get bred by the stud that's in the pen with her. Which will require a shot of lute from the vet to abort, as otherwise pregnancy could easily kill her at her young age and tiny size.

Edit: I see the image is up. Don't really see anything abnormal there. Is there discharge? I would still absolutely have both her and the other filly checked for pregnancy.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

The first 2 thoughts were 
A. In Heat
B. Urinary Tract InFection
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

If it were me, which it is not of course, I would just go ahead and lute her...it is possible for a vet to miss the pregnancy...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Brittanybrewski said:


> I heard that many people on here were fussing about that



They were fussing because all the horses you have are well below any acceptable standard of breed worthy animals.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Post the photo. She's probably in heat, but may have a vaginal or uterine infection, which would require veterinary care. And if she is in heat, that probably means that she either already did or is shortly about to get bred by the stud that's in the pen with her. Which will require a shot of lute from the vet to abort, as otherwise pregnancy could easily kill her at her young age and tiny size.
> 
> Edit: I see the image is up. Don't really see anything abnormal there. Is there discharge? I would still absolutely have both her and the other filly checked for pregnancy.


 
The stud is no longer in the pen with her.
He is only 1 year old maybe younger. I'm almost sure he hasnt bred her. But I may be wrong. How much would the lute cost? Just wondering, I'll call around to see which vet would be cheaper 
As far as her being in heat I dont think she is. There was a yellowish paste around the bottom I cleaned it off with a damp warm rag.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you ever owned a mare/filly in heat before? Is she "winking?"

Lute shot isn't that much. I haven't given it, but I'm thinking under $20.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

Spyder said:


> They were fussing because all the horses you have are well below any acceptable standard of breed worthy animals.


 

I am well aware of that.
The chestnut mare I have I saved from slaughter, When I bought her she was so skinny you could see everybone in her body. And as far as the babies go we JUST got them. They were skinny when they arrived and we've only had them one week...thats deffinitely NOT enough time to make a difference with weight. I will not accept ANY rude comments about the horses conditions. I am HELPING the horses, I am doing EVERY possible thing for these horses. I love them with all of my being. So before anyone points a finger please think twice.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Have you ever owned a mare/filly in heat before? Is she "winking?"
> 
> Lute shot isn't that much. I haven't given it, but I'm thinking under $20.


 
Great! I will have that by the weekend 
I appreciate your help.
Can horses take cranberry pills? I read on a yahoo answers thing they can but I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Cranberry pills? I have never heard of such a thing.

Just looked it up: I would not attempt to self-medicate a potential-but-likely-not UTI. My suspicion, of course without seeing the filly, is that she is still more likely to be in heat than to have something seriously wrong. Which is why I asked how much prior experience you had with mares.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Cranberry pills? I have never heard of such a thing.


 
Like the ones women take for urinary tract infections.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I responded above by editing my post.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Cranberry pills? I have never heard of such a thing.
> 
> Just looked it up: I would not attempt to self-medicate a potential-but-likely-not UTI. My suspicion, of course without seeing the filly, is that she is still more likely to be in heat than to have something seriously wrong. Which is why I asked how much prior experience you had with mares.


 
I didnt see that you had asked that, Sorry. 
And I have ridden horses all my life but have only had horses for about 3 years. I'm not very familiar with mares, she may be in heat. She had a yellowish paste like substance around the bottom of her vagina. I'm not sure what that was at all. but I cleaned it off with a warm damp rag


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Watch her for a few days. It should stop. If not, then worry. You can also pull back the lips of her vulva and look at the internal color of her vagina. It should not appear inflamed, nor should it be covered in "goop."


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Watch her for a few days. It should stop. If not, then worry. You can also pull back the lips of her vulva and look at the internal color of her vagina. It should not appear inflamed, nor should it be covered in "goop."


 
I did that today. The inside wasnt inflamed nor was there any goop. She may just be in heat and I'm overreacting lol. Is there anything I could "wash" her back there with?
Will the lute shot have any negative effects on her since she is so skinny?


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

I could be wrong, I have geldings and mares that aren't bred BUT If she's been bred, she wouldn't be coming in heat, as she would be bred and carrying a foal ? SO if she's in heat WHY would she need the lute shot. I am not a fan of chemicals in animals for no reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

InStyle said:


> I could be wrong, I have geldings and mares that aren't bred BUT If she's been bred, she wouldn't be coming in heat, as she would be bred and carrying a foal ? SO if she's in heat WHY would she need the lute shot. I am not a fan of chemicals in animals for no reason.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Great question lol.
I will call the vet out in the next few days to have a look at her and see if she thinks Nikita has been bred or not. Whether or not I get the shot will depend on the vets opinion. Would her vagina look any different if she was bred? And do you know anything I can "wash" her back there with?


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Warm water , we use diluted hibitane at the vet for scrubbing up for surgery, ear cleans and other external things. 

I don't think the vagina would look different, only towards the end near foalingn it gets a 'loose' look about it. Keep an eye on her, if she comes in heat in 3 wks, not bred lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

If she had JUST been bred, then she would still appear to be in heat, in answer to the why the lute shot.
Wouldn't hurt to have a vet take a peek. She looks pretty normal, but always better safe than sorry. Lute is NOT a drug I'd just give on my own if this were my first filly.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Couldn't she wait 3wks, and see if she comes in heat again? I mean its her choice, but chemicals aren't the best, and I have seen shots like lute (as well as the ones to bring them in heat) screw them up later on in life. Just my 2 cents
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Oops, I thought she had been bred previously, not this heat cycle, my bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

cakemom said:


> If she had JUST been bred, then she would still appear to be in heat, in answer to the why the lute shot.
> Wouldn't hurt to have a vet take a peek. She looks pretty normal, but always better safe than sorry. Lute is NOT a drug I'd just give on my own if this were my first filly.


 
Can I buy the lute shot? Or is is only vet administered?


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

InStyle said:


> Oops, I thought she had been bred previously, not this heat cycle, my bad.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Its okay


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Brittanybrewski said:


> I will not accept ANY rude comments about the horses conditions. So before anyone points a finger please think twice.



I wasn't even referring to the weight or condition of these horses at all.

Conformationaly they just should not be bred, not now or later.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

Spyder said:


> I wasn't even referring to the weight or condition of these horses at all.
> 
> Conformationaly they just should not be bred, not now or later.


 

The weight wasnt just for you. other people on my friends thread were saying that they were underweight and blah blah blah.
And If I want a foal out of MY horse I think thats MY decision to have her bred. I do not show or anything like that nor will I ever and the horses I have I will keep until they die.


----------



## Delacy (Aug 30, 2011)

InStyle said:


> I could be wrong, I have geldings and mares that aren't bred BUT If she's been bred, she wouldn't be coming in heat, as she would be bred and carrying a foal ? SO if she's in heat WHY would she need the lute shot. I am not a fan of chemicals in animals for no reason.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 There are some mares that show signs of heat even when they are in foal. We were trying to breed one two years ago and she kept "coming" back into heat, or so we thought- she'd still tease and stand to the stud and come to find out, she'd been in foal the whole time.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL!! Bad mare 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delacy (Aug 30, 2011)

Brittanybrewski said:


> The weight wasnt just for you. other people on my friends thread were saying that they were underweight and blah blah blah.
> And If I want a foal out of MY horse I think thats MY decision to have her bred. I do not show or anything like that nor will I ever and the horses I have I will keep until they die.


 I'm sure the owner of the chestnut you saved from slaughter thought that as well. The fact of the matter is, NO ONE can tell what's going to happen tomorrow. Suppose you were in a crippling car accident, or your parents lost their jobs, house, etc? Do you have a back up plan in case of emergency? 

With the economy the way it is and things getting worse every day, and the very real aspect of the slaughterhouses reopening here in the US, people just need to face up to the idea that there simply are not enough homes for the horses that are out there now. Why make more poor quality horses when there are good ones making the trip to Canada and Mexico every day.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

This is a health thread, not a conformation or breeding thread. Friendly & Helpful advice, on topic, or off to the Removed Messages section.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

bsms said:


> This is a health thread, not a conformation or breeding thread. Friendly & Helpful advice, on topic, or off to the Removed Messages section.


 
Thank you for that


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

That being said, please have a vet out to check this filly. Being she has been with the colt, she could have been bred already, not likely, but there is always a chance. She could have the start of an infection. Could be nothing, but you don't want to medicate her without a vet or with home remedies from the internet.
Also, please be very careful and have the vet give a Lutalyse shot if it is neede to stop a pregnancy. This medication needs to be handled carefully, even working for a vet for over 30 years, we rarely gave the shots to cows, horses or whatever, especially the younger human females, because it will have the same effect on humans as on animals.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> That being said, please have a vet out to check this filly. Being she has been with the colt, she could have been bred already, not likely, but there is always a chance. She could have the start of an infection. Could be nothing, but you don't want to medicate her without a vet or with home remedies from the internet.
> Also, please be very careful and have the vet give a Lutalyse shot if it is neede to stop a pregnancy. This medication needs to be handled carefully, even working for a vet for over 30 years, we rarely gave the shots to cows, horses or whatever, especially the younger human females, because it will have the same effect on humans as on animals.


 
I am calling the vet first thing in the morning  I just posted this to make sure it wasnt just me overreacting. The woman we got her from had her in the same pasture as her father and the stud colt :-x. Not the smartest thing to do. I dont think she has been bred but I will make the vet aware of her previous situation


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck with the vet visit! I hope your filly is ok and isn't bred. Please keep us updated on what the vet says.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Good luck with the vet visit! I hope your filly is ok and isn't bred. Please keep us updated on what the vet says.


 

Okay I will


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

Vet said she was NOT bred. And the stud colts testicles havent even dropped yet. She also recieved her 5way shots and got her coggins done.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Good to hear,thaks for updating us!!


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> Good to hear,thaks for updating us!!


 
No problem


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Excellent news! I bet that's a relief.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's great news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> That's great news! Thanks for the update.


 
It was deffinitely GREAT news


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad to hear, thanks for updating us!!


----------

